# Traction Control



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Why? is it just the fact that the 2011 Liberty is teh only vehicle I have ever driven with it or is it totally useless? 

When I drive my wifes Liberty I find that its easier and performs better for me with it off.
Keep in mind the 2001 Wrangles is the newest year vehicle I have ever driven in my life, except for my city truck, and that thing doesnt do anything except suck gas.


----------



## Ews1972 (Feb 14, 2012)

It's pretty useful in rain or snow. And helps control stopping in rough or slippery conditions


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

IMHO Traction control is a safety feature designed to counteract bad driving. 

Yes, I am being quite general... 

The purpose of traction control is to enhance and attempt to restore control in a loss-of-control situation and to attempt to prevent said LOC situation.

An air-locker diff on your CJ will allow you to have fine control in low traction situations, not standard traction-control on the Liberty... IMHO.

This is my understanding, so if I am incorrect or misled, please correct me.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ews1972 said:


> It's pretty useful in rain or snow. And helps control stopping in rough or slippery conditions


Thats my point, when I was taught to drive I was taught what to do and how to do it on dry, wet, snow, mud, or ice covered roads. I asked my oldest about that and he said they don't teach stuff like that in drivers ed anymore.



gavinzach said:


> IMHO Traction control is a safety feature designed to counteract bad driving.
> 
> Yes, I am being quite general...
> 
> ...


Any locker will give fine control, air, ele, manual or even a posi, but not all Jeeps have lockers, mine is a 01 TJ with open diffs, and all I have to do to trick the rear end into thinking its locked is to stop a tire from spinning, which is easily done with a couple of clicks of the hand brake, which is another thing they don't teach in drivers ed anymore.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

wolfen1086 said:


> but not all Jeeps have lockers


Not to hard to find and install though! :grin:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope just expensive. I thought of putting a " lunchbox locker" in the rear of my Jeep back when I first got it, but I later discovered that the rear end is a Dana 35c which wont take the stress of a lunchbox locker unless I change all the innards


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Take a trip to your local yard and try and find a Dana 44... I can pick up rear diffs all day long at some of my local u-pull-its for less than $30 a pop.

Welcome to Joe's Used Auto Parts


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats the easy part 44's are all over also I an use a Ford 8.8, BUT heres the catch, finding one that I can bolt right in, TJ's are different under neath than YJ's so the Ford read needs modification to be installed and Jeeps do NOT go to Junk yards here, they get sold and rebuilt


----------

